# Best option to backup Apps?



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

All,
What is the best option to backup Apps that I've downloaded/purchased from Android market and Amazon? I am running CM7 Alpha 3 right now, and my thinking is that when Ice Cream Sandwich is released (or I have to reinstall current ROM for some reason), I'd like to have all Apps backed up.

I've seen where the Titanium App seems to be the most popular, so I assume it can do what I want above? Or perhaps all my downloaded Apps can just be downloaded again from Google account / market? Ideally, it would be nice to back up to cloud somewhere (ie: Google or Dropbox). It seems the paid version of Titanium will do this, but just wanting a little direction.

Thanks


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Titanium backup pro is the way to go. You can backup all apks and data, there's also a option to store on dropbox. IMO titanium and root explorer are must haves for rooted phones and tablets.

I've tried a couple different backup tools but none have the options or functionality of TB. Well worth the $5, especially when switching between multiple ROMs.


----------



## eriscentro (Aug 3, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Titanium backup pro is the way to go. You can backup all apks and data, there's also a option to store on dropbox. IMO titanium and root explorer are must haves for rooted phones and tablets.
> 
> I've tried a couple different backup tools but none have the options or functionality of TB. Well worth the $5, especially when switching between multiple ROMs.


+1. I use Ti on my Inc 2, it's a fantastic app
If you'd like to backup all the apps on your device w/o their data, you can use the adb command "adb pull /data/app <place to store apps on your computer>"
I don't know if there are some apps that are protected from this, and I'm not sure how it works with paid apps


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

eriscentro said:


> +1. I use Ti on my Inc 2, it's a fantastic app


another +1 on Ti it's teh way to go


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

There is also an app on the market called App Extractor. It won't save data or settings, but it will give you all your apps (apk's) that you can side load if need be.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Titanium backup pro is the way to go. You can backup all apks and data, there's also a option to store on dropbox. IMO titanium and root explorer are must haves for rooted phones and tablets.
> 
> I've tried a couple different backup tools but none have the options or functionality of TB. Well worth the $5, especially when switching between multiple ROMs.


Have you ever played with Rom Toolbox? I have never seen so much functionality packed into one app. It does everything Root Explorer does and things I didn't even know one could do in Android. There is a free and paid version.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Have you ever played with Rom Toolbox? I have never seen so much functionality packed into one app. It does everything Root Explorer does and things I didn't even know one could do in Android. There is a free and paid version.


I myself am on the fence about choosing rom toolbox or titanium backup. ROM toolbox offers much functionality, but I noticed it was particularly buggy and not too stable. Titanium backup is reliable but pricy.

Titanium is also heavily updated. That there may be the deciding factor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

I just started using the rom toolbox. It seems pretty powerful but it doesnt really help you along much. For example, backing up your apks is as easy as clicking on the button, but where did it back them up too?  Who's to say.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

xartle said:


> I just started using the rom toolbox. It seems pretty powerful but it doesnt really help you along much. For example, backing up your apks is as easy as clicking on the button, but where did it back them up too?  Who's to say.


Try using File Manager and look on your SD card in the Rom Toolbox folder.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Good advice all. Thanks!


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> There is also an app on the market called App Extractor. It won't save data or settings, but it will give you all your apps (apk's) that you can side load if need be.


+1 for appextractor. Works like a charm. Gives options for user and system apps as well as data.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

